# Obi's trip to Cornwall



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We've had a fab week despite the weather in the latter half being rather grim. Highly recommend Perran Sands as a dog friendly holiday park with a fantastic beach where dogs can go off lead all year round (as long as you don't mind a very steep climb back up!). We enjoyed it so much we might go back for a long weekend before the kids go back to school. Here's some of my fav pictures of Obi this week:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

they are brilliant photo's! Obi is having a ball..I love the 'action shots' they are fab!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh fabulous photos Clare!  I love the flying through the air one and Obi in the hole! Brilliant! Great to know that Perran Sands is such a good place for dogs, might have to try that next year!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like Obi had a great time!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw great photos.. Would love to go


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What brilliant photos - looks like Obi had a fabulous time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super shots it looks great, Obi looks to have had a great time x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Great photos Clare, Cornwall looks fantastic I'm going to go next year. One more sleep to go...yay.... xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics Clare! Sorry to have missed you by a few hours! Biscuit loved the beach too. I also thought the holiday park looks fab (didn't tell you about the climb!) and would also love a short break there at some stage. Here's a pic of Biscuit on our last day (very hot!) who has just finished a lamb rib that the butcher, when we went to buy some pasties, gave to him for free! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad you had a great time Clare and love the photos of gorgeous Obi  x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great photos, Cornwall looks lovely .... and Obi looks to have had a fantastic time! Love the one of him leaping in the air for a ball with ears flying!

Great pic of Biscuit too!

S x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg...I love the pic of him airborne! Hahaha thats just great...glad you had a nice time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos! He looks like he had an amazing time. Glad to hear that you had such a good experience with that beach.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, I really love it around there, forgot to add when I wrote on another thread about Perranporth that the butcher in town has a box full of meaty bones for dogs! I met a lady with 3 dogs that has a flat there now and drives up to Coventry for a few days each fortnight for work! she said its wonderful in the winter when its quieter, and she said the pub on the beach had more dogs than people in one evening!
We stayed at the campsite a couple of times and that is quite a hike up when you do it everyday with a load of beach stuff!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

We had a week in cornwall just before you.it is a beautiful place.the poo's loved it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I liked it so much that I'm seriously considering buying a caravan there . We looked at some brand news ones whilst there and have temporarily reserved a sea view pitch.....would have to rent it out to offset some of the cost so watch this space for pet friendly accommodation in Cornwall.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You ll have loads of people booking ....... Only if you take dogs


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> You ll have loads of people booking ....... Only if you take dogs


I've been thinking about how to work it if I went ahead and I'd allow pets at my discretion and the way I see it is that Poo owners rock!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Obi and Roos carapoovan


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Did Obi dig that hole all by himself, or did he have help.

Wow a caravan too, I'm impressed.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Wonderful pictures. Did Obi dig that hole all by himself, or did he have help.
> 
> Wow a caravan too, I'm impressed.


There was a smallish hole and the kids helped a bit but mostly him. The sand was wetter underneath so I think it helped cool him down.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Great pics Clare! Sorry to have missed you by a few hours! Biscuit loved the beach too. I also thought the holiday park looks fab (didn't tell you about the climb!) and would also love a short break there at some stage. Here's a pic of Biscuit on our last day (very hot!) who has just finished a lamb rib that the butcher, when we went to buy some pasties, gave to him for free! x


Ah Biscuit looks so cute! It's such a shame we missed you Jane. We didn't get to the butcher this time but I definitely will if we go back at the end of the month.

I wish i lived next to the sea. I love walking the beach and headlands :love-eyes:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I liked it so much that I'm seriously considering buying a caravan there . We looked at some brand news ones whilst there and have temporarily reserved a sea view pitch.....would have to rent it out to offset some of the cost so watch this space for pet friendly accommodation in Cornwall.


I would book it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Could we all go at once


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

what a fab idea! Cockapoo meet at "my place" ! lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks fab...I've only been to Cornwall once and was not impressed but it seems I went to all the wrong places....love all your pics , it all looks fab. I'm sure you will have no problem renting your caravan out if you do decide to buy...mates rates of course


----------

